# YES !! . . . 275bhp+ TT MkII quattro turbo !! + more . . .



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

My dealer just let slip the following:-

The present models are just the start. Hehe!

Here's what's in store:-

1. The TT MkII will get a 275bhp 2.0 turbo version, with Quattro AWD. This will be derived from the upcoming new Audi S3 engine.

2. There'll be a bigger naturally-aspirated 3.5 or 3.6 litre engine for the TT MkII which will be a true "350Z killer" & "Porsche Cayman killer" etc. etc. with over 300bhp!!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

My dealer just let slip that they are building a 1000bhp veyron beater version for Â£20k. It runs on tap water and does a million miles to the gallon.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

>> My dealer just let slip that they are building a 1000bhp veyron beater version for Â£20k. It runs on tap water and does a million miles to the gallon. <<

Ha funny ha. (Actually, you are not funny -- and I am not joking.).

Think about it, the new S3 Quattro will do over 270bhp. Given that fact, just WHAT engine do you suppose they'll be putting in the 2.0L Quattro?

Or are you one of these folks who blindly believes all that "the 2.0L TT MkII will only come in a 2WD" nonsense.

IMHO the power outputs of the initial TT MkII versions are pathetic, given what the competition offers. Moreover, instead of blindly jumping on the "I've placed my TT MkII deposit" bandwagon, you folks would be far better off waiting for what's round the corner . . .


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

It sounds interesting and not illogical. However, the main issue is when is "around the corner" and how much?


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

Think of the 2.0T 275bhp as the new "TTQ Sport", and then view the 300+bhp car as the forthcoming flagship "RS-TT".


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Martin914 said:


> Moreover, instead of blindly jumping on the "I've placed my TT MkII deposit" bandwagon, you folks would be far better off waiting for what's round the corner . . .


The vast majority of people on here are enthusists and hardly bandwagon jumpers, I've personally had my deposit down since March and am happy to be an early adopter.

Yes I would probably have preferred a 2.0T Quattro with 270bhp but the 3,2 will suffice for the meantime and I'll be able to sell it on to a MK2 TT bandwagon jumper if and when the more powerful version is launched :wink:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll reserve judgement.
It just makes me laugh when people quote what dealers have let slip. I find dealers to be the least knowledgeable and most ill informed people going when it comes to cars.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

FWIW, I have a MTM / QST chipped 180FWD (2005 build TT) with Milltek.

This has 326NM of torque & 210BHP, so whatever I get next will have to be a BIG improvement! And it might not even be a TT.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

The problem with this forum is that there is no "ROFL" smiley/emoticon.

That or a "PML" version.

So I just have to say "thanks for the giggle" :lol:

ooo ... look what I just found:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Martin914 said:


> My dealer just let slip the following:-
> 
> The present models are just the start. Hehe!
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe that the dealer actually knows anymore than the majority of members on here. In my last three purchases from Audi , I have known more about the cars they supply than the dealers themselves. This was due to getting valuable information from forums such as this(and yes some of this might have come from the dealers).

Also this can all be a very long way off they still haven't delivered a new S3 yet...and initially the new TT was due in 2005.

Audi are a business so yes they will bring out more updated models with increased performance over the years they did this with the current model. If you sat around waiting for the latest and greatest all the time you would never purchase anything.

Would I like a 300bhp TT, yes am I willing to wait for a year, no.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

So Tony,

Ah, you've already ponied-up the dosh for the entry-level TT MkII?!

What can I say, other than . . .


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Well said cuTTsy. Although it's said past performance is no necessarily an indication of future performance, just look at how much *accurate* information you got from dealers in advance of any of the past models (including the TT) appearing. Very few and far between. I am sure that the TT will get the same engine as the S3, but *when*? I very much doubt within the next year.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Martin914 said:


> So Tony,
> 
> Ah, you've already ponied-up the dosh for the entry-level TT MkII?!
> 
> What can I say, other than . . .


Yup, it's called making a decision.

And I figure 250bhp in my 3.2 V6 Quattro TT2 will be sufficient for my entry level driving pleasure.

And go steal your own smileys.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Martin914 said:


> So Tony,
> 
> Ah, you've already ponied-up the dosh for the entry-level TT MkII?!
> 
> What can I say, other than . . .


But you have a entry-level run out TT MKI thatâ€™s going to lose loads of money? I donâ€™t see your point; are you saying heâ€™s a fool or you're the fool?

I've ordered a MKII and i still would order one even if the 'info' posted was true. How long do you think we would have to wait for such a car/cars, 18/24months maybe? Also do you really think Audi would be going round telling dealers of such plans on the build up to the launch of a new model and expect such 'info' not to escape and damage future/existing sales?

When has a dealer EVER known what was going on. We know more than 99% of the dealers.

Sorry, not a flame just IMO.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry, not a flame just IMO.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And stated so much more eloquently and elegantly than my poor reply.

:wink:


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

Toshiba,

By coincidence, I've only just read a thread below, which is saying roughly what I'm saying (about using the 2.0L TFSI from the S3 and a 3.6L powerplant!).

As for my choice of car, I got it WAY cheaper than the new entry level TT MkIIs. And mine came with: Full Nappa leather seats; custom exterior paint; Xenons; 18in RS4 9-spoke wheels; Bose sound + 6CD. And then for about another grand, I got 326NM of torque, 210BHP MTM remap AND Milltek dual-pipe exhaust with 3.2 rear valence. It also does an impressive 45 miles-per-gallon at 60mph, and 33 miles-per-gallon at 90 mph. Oh, and 0-62mph in 6 secs.

All that for the same OTR price of the new TT MkII 2.0L which comes with none of the above. And I've been driving my bug-free (2005 build) car for a year already, whereas the new TT won't realistically hit the streets before 2007. And we donâ€™t yet know what gremlins may surface in this new model! ;-)
I expect to keep mine for another couple of years (at least), and THEN Iâ€™ll see what kind of new TT is on offer. Moreover, I suspect by then, the 3.2L TT wonâ€™t even be in the lineup. So much for the residuals on that. ;-)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is that the same as the 180FWD that they dont make now and all those options, what a waste of money - guess that means it will be falling in value even faster now - not nice when you p1ss on someone else cake is it?

When the 225 and qS when EOL i didnt see a nose dive on the 2nd hand 225 or qS prices so i can't see any other future cars doing the same when/if the engine gets tweaked/uprated/dropped.

Still comes back to the same point, whereâ€™s the Audi press release? whereâ€™s the nailed on wrote in stone proof that we will get an RS or S model and whereâ€™s the statement from Audi that says it will be x with y bhp.

Have you even considered what the price of such a model will be and more over how many people would be happy to pay it?

Have you then looked up how much the cayman is? or the Z4M?

Its all guess work and it not nice to say to people who are looking forward to something that its crap and a waste of money. As for the performance figures the MKII 20T is 6.4 chipped to 230/240 and who knows what will that then becomes? I donâ€™t want to play mines bigger than yours or your TT's not a real one because it doesnâ€™t have 4WD etc etc. so thanks for you comments but if you cant be nice maybe its best not to say anything as you seem hell bent on a wind up.

Maybe not the best way to introduce yourself regardless of if you are right or wrong. :wink:

Hello and welcome BTW.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

Firstly, please don't accuse me of lowering the tone here. I was just being factual, and then our good friend TTonyTT here so kindly introduced this thread to the ROTFLMAO smilie.

Now:- All cars drop in value over time -- so if I wanted to make the most money, I wouldn't buy any car.

However, I bought the car that I did, because that's what I could afford at the time, and it does what I want it to do. And why wait for another two years, for the new model to come out (with inevitable bugs etc.), and when it doesn't have the things I want? -- i.e. looks(!), interior; Bose music; Xenons; 18-in wheels etc. etc., while the new one costs more, even with no extras.

Now, when I'm hopefully earning more in a few years, and when Audi give it 300bhp+, then I'll really start to get interested. Otherwise the latest 350Z with 3.5 litres of pure muscle may surely beckon. Are you listening, Audi? (Yep -- I know you have listened, although I can understand why you won't admit it publiclly!)

Moreover, by that time my, car will still be in excellent shape with "one careful owner" etc. etc. So basically, I'm not worried at all.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I 'ponied up' Â£27000 for my mk1 in March and ive blown Â£6000 plus on mods (will have by the time Gaydon happens anyway, just Â£5000 at the moment).

Anyone think I give a toss about residuals?

Yay you win a pie, correctomundo, I dont!

Why would anyone ordering a 3.2 mk2? It will hold its value just fine, not that we care about such matters on here.

BTW Iceman posted this info already before this thread was started.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Martin914 said:


> FWIW, I have a MTM / QST chipped 180FWD (2005 build TT) with Milltek.
> 
> This has 326NM of torque & 210BHP, so whatever I get next will have to be a BIG improvement! And it might not even be a TT.


Ahh the 180 syndrome, that explains everything :wink:

Do you know a couple called Gaz and Jan, they also had a 180 and enjoyed the forum  8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

FWIW any serious power increase variant of the MKII will be at least 3 years away from what's on offer right now as it would not make any business sense in the short term. I mean, they already offer the 3.2 6'er and a 2.0lT which has most bases covered. That's if they can be bothered to do it at all - why threaten their fast saloon market as there are people buying into that segment who have no real need for the extra full seats, I can't see it somehow as why didn't they do it over the past 7 years of the MKI as there was plenty on here calling for it?

Dean


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

>> BTW Iceman posted this info already before this thread was started <<

Good to know! (I had not read what Iceman wrote, so my own source is not simply talking rubbish).

And it all makes sense. I mean, just imagine -- the new S3 kicking the new TT's butt? They didn't let that happen before (with the original S3 & TT), and they sure won't change that situation.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Martin914 said:


> Firstly, please don't accuse me of lowering the tone here. I was just being factual, and then our good friend TTonyTT here so kindly introduced this thread to the ROTFLMAO smilie.
> 
> Now:- All cars drop in value over time -- so if I wanted to make the most money, I wouldn't buy any car.
> 
> ...


I never mentioned lowering the tone.

I'm glad you are happy with your car. I hope itâ€™s red.

I note you have now edited your posts but you did say we would be better off waiting. I donâ€™t want to wait, I want a v6 3.2 MKII. We could have said the same to the MKI people at launch that if you wait two years you will get the sline spec for the same money. Your post maybe seen as basically saying we are daft or the car is crap. Not a nice feeling when some people (well me for 1, I donâ€™t know about the others) have spent 35k on a car.

Also its not fact, Itâ€™s a rumour.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Martin914 said:


> so whatever I get next will have to be a BIG improvement! And it might not even be a TT.


.... fingers crossed ....

:lol:


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

>> FWIW any serious power increase variant of the MKII will be at least 3 years away from what's on offer right now <<

Iceman reckons it will be by Geneva 2007:-

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65295

b.t.w. This is my take: Audi had always planned these newer engines for the TT MkII, but just couldn't get them out in time for the TT, which was already delayed by about a year. And because they couldn't delay the programme any more, they put in the engines which they had ready at the time as a stopgap solution, so they could get the car out.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tip

About 1 of 50 of his insider tips are 5% correct. the rest are not. :wink:
Im sure he makes some of it up JUST to see how far it goes.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

>> About 1 of 50 of his insider tips are 5% correct. the rest are not. 
Im sure he makes some of it up JUST to see how far it goes <<

But in this case, all the info which Iceman posted concurs with my source, who has nothing whatsoever to do with Iceman.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Martin914 said:


> >> About 1 of 50 of his insider tips are 5% correct. the rest are not.
> Im sure he makes some of it up JUST to see how far it goes <<
> 
> But in this case, all the info which Iceman posted concurs with my source, who has nothing whatsoever to do with Iceman.


So 2 wrongs DO make a right .......

:lol:

This has been a fun diversion for an afternoon ... but reality calls ... better do some work so I can pay for my entry-level waste of money

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Must be true then. I'll ring the dealer in the morning.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

Tosh & TTony, if you think it's a waste of money, that's up to you! ;-)

However, anybody who still thinks Audi won't put the new S3's 270BHP+ drivetrain into the TT MkII is living in cloud-cookoo land.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That the s3 that comes out next week?

Anything less than a V8 is a waste of money. Im hoping we get a 1.8T version too.

Uncle albert - its not you again is it?


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

This is from my source:
TTS will be 275-280hp 4 cylinder (from the S3)
TTR will be 302hp 6 cylinder (The RS name will be solely for the A4 and A6 family only!)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Sources, sources everywhere.

My source says that Elvis was living on the moon, in the old red double decker that Cliff drove up there at the end of his summer holiday. Note that I said he "was" living up there. We all know that he was taken by aliens just before his 65th birthday. At least that put the aliens off coming back for another visit ...

Now - what engine did that old bus have in it?

:roll:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

AU-297 said:


> This is from my source:
> TTS will be 275-280hp 4 cylinder (from the S3)
> TTR will be 302hp 6 cylinder (The RS name will be solely for the A4 and A6 family only!)


Lets forget engine speculation for a second and think about the price of these monsters.

A 3.2 start at 32k, but you have to spend 35k to spec it up. These are going to be closer to 40k+

Nice if you have the money


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your car. I hope itâ€™s red.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nick225TT said:


> AU-297 said:
> 
> 
> > This is from my source:
> ...


45k you can get the MKII to 38k easy.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

As I've mentioned before the guys from Audi at the launch in London state that no 2.0T quattro is due before 2008. That may of course be shown late 2007?

Geneva being in March would make no sense for Audi to release more cars so early in the model cycle. Some of the January 2006 options will have only just started to be delivered.

I am sure that more powerful engines will follow. Somebody saying that they are waiting for a 300bhp + version and having just purchased a run out low powered 180fwd makes no sense at all.

Why settle for 180bhp and then state you are waiting for 300bhp on a new model. Why not have ordered a 3.2 Mk1 in the first place?

Steve


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> Sources, sources everywhere.
> 
> My source says that Elvis was living on the moon, in the old red double decker that Cliff drove up there at the end of his summer holiday. Note that I said he "was" living up there. We all know that he was taken by aliens just before his 65th birthday. At least that put the aliens off coming back for another visit ...
> 
> ...


Believe what you will... he told me about the TT Shooting Brake concept WAY before any publication/website said a peep about it... He works as an Automotive Analyst directly with Audi AG and many other Manufactures. Put it this way... he's already driven the R8!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Who cares, I have a mk1 TT with mods as below and the roads are so fkin busy I cant use all of the power anyway. And, when finally a clear stretch opened up today, Im doing 60 cos theres 2, yes 2 police vans on sequential bridges on the A1 North to Washington with police bikes half a mile up the road from each waiting to stop you.

If my 3.2 Mk1 is enough for the roads then a mk2 certainly will be.

MUCH more important is the handling. No point in being able to go like a horny widerbeast if you cant corner like a pig in Denmark! On a mk1 that means mods, on a mk2, well, we wait to see.

Oh and frankly any more than Â£35K for a TT is madness, its image is of a Â£30K ish car and always will be.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

AU-297 said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sources, sources everywhere.
> ...


When's he receiving his P45 from Audi, considering he's so loose lipped? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> As I've mentioned before the guys from Audi at the launch in London state that no 2.0T quattro is due before 2008. That may of course be shown late 2007?
> 
> Geneva being in March would make no sense for Audi to release more cars so early in the model cycle. Some of the January 2006 options will have only just started to be delivered.


You know this, i know this. Best to just nod and agree. Cant be bother to state the point. (How long is it normally untill the S or RS models come out when a new model is launched - based on current Audi models 2 years min?)

Bored now.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTLaw wrote:- >> Somebody saying that they are waiting for a 300bhp + version and having just purchased a run out low powered 180fwd makes no sense at all . . . // . . . Why not have ordered a 3.2 Mk1 in the first place? <<

Because that's what I could afford. I also looked at the specifications of the 3.2 Mk1 and it's v. heavy (1.5+ tonnes) compared to my 1.28 tonne TT. Performance gain is marginal on the Mk1 3.2L, yet fuel consumption is much higher.

You overlook that I've been enjoying driving my car for well over a year now, and I placed the order six months prior to that. So by the time the new TT (realistically) hits the street, it will have been over two years since I ordered my car!

Moreover, I don't want the first-off version of any new product for reasons already explained. That means the ideal time I'd want to buy a new - but mature - successor to my TTMk1 would be after around four years of driving at the earliest. By which time the new TT's prices will have settled to compete with whatever version of the 350Z & BMW-Z4 etc. is out there, and the new engines (275bhp & 300bhp respectively) will presumably be standard by then. (And I will have more money too).


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> When's he receiving his P45 from Audi, considering he's so loose lipped? :roll:


C'mon, let's be serious just for a moment. I don't think Dr Winterkorn will be on the receiving end of a P45.

And who else could the source be - to not only have the inside scoop on all the dev work and prototypes, but to also know which ones will be put into production, when, with which engines, and at what price point.

I'm just waiting for the options list. :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

this thread is amazing. some dealer said the same things we already know from various posts of iceman and several mags, where even the audi chief engineer confirmed these rumours partially, and we have 4 pages within hours while the initial threads went nearly unnoticed.

and as i've already posted in several of these threads, i don't see how the reuse of the S3 engine can make you guys so euphoric. of course it's great to see more power in the tt as the base engines are imo not the real deal, but on the other hand i think it's sad that the TT has to reuse the stuff from the A3 product line instead of getting own engines which are positioned above the A3 (i.e. 3.2l turbo instead of 2.0l turbo).



V6 TT said:


> FWIW any serious power increase variant of the MKII will be at least 3 years away from what's on offer right now as it would not make any business sense


unless you want to change the image of the company, which is what audi represantatives said they'd do in the near future to attract more, younger customers who like to spent money on sporty cars.

i remember a thread where you ridiculed the TT and it's weakness compared to your car, so you should be happy that audi tries to address this issue with the TTS (as seen in icemans video, so the first samples already exist and the prerelease is rumoured to be in geneva, spring 2007) and the TTRS which is sheduled for model year 2008.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > When's he receiving his P45 from Audi, considering he's so loose lipped? :roll:
> ...


I was referring to AU-297's source. I doubt it is the Audi Chairman himself.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've been thinking about this ... and there is no Rocket science here

Launch - 200 bhp 2.0 / 250 bhp 3.2

12 - 18 months on - TT - 2.0 200 TTS - 270 2.0 Quattro - TTR Big V6

I'm concerned for Simon and his deposit, as I can't see Audi wanting a repeat of the TT S-line fiasco. I don't think we'll see a 2.0 Quattro until 2008 MY / ie late 2007 as IIRC the Audi model years change around October.

Unless we need to ask a different question - When was the TTS coming - answer 2008

When will there be a 2.0 Quattro - maybe that's a different question. 
I don't know.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whos simon and what deposit - have i missed something?

Agree, just think the time scales will be longer. Audi have not confirmed anything about the roadster as yet and we know thats going to have to be around april time for the summer sales.

2 years is my guess for these S and RS models (ie late 2008). i think we may see an engine tweak for both cars in the order of 20bhp before then tho.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Martin914 said:


> You overlook that Iâ€™ve been enjoying driving my car for well over a year now, and I placed the order six months prior to that. So by the time the new TT (realistically) hits the street, it will have been over two years since I ordered my car!


But joined the forum this year and have made 14 posts??
The majority of which have been in this thread.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Whos simon and what deposit - have i missed something?


different thread : http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65368


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Martin914 said:


> Moreover, I donâ€™t want the first-off version of any new product for reasons already explained. That means the ideal time Iâ€™d want to buy a new â€" but mature â€" successor to my TTMk1 would be after around four years of driving at the earliest. By which time the new TTâ€™s prices will have settled to compete with whatever version of the 350Z & BMW-Z4 etc. is out there, and the new engines (275bhp & 300bhp respectively) will presumably be standard by then. (And I will have more money too).


Thats fine and you maybe right that us early adopters may experience 'new model issues' but that doesn't concern me nor does the fact that higher performance engines are in the pipeline - of course they are ! But I'm sure we won't seem them for at least another 12-18 months, and I for one don't want to wait that long. I'm very happy to be getting a 3.2Q, so please don't come on here telling us that we're stupid for placing our orders for the new Mk2. Have some respect.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

jwball wrote:-

>> But joined the forum this year and have made 14 posts?? 
The majority of which have been in this thread. <<

Yup. So what. I didn't really know about this forum until recently.

>> so please don't come on here telling us that we're stupid <<

I came here saying what was in the TT product pipeline, and what I got was a load of goofy responses (from some people). And when others came here to concur with what I said, they get goofy responses too. ;-)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The main point made is that there will be new engines at some point in time. No one can disagree with that statement. It is true of every single car model out there, its not a prediction of Nostradamus proportions.

Most people wishing to acquire the TT2 ask themselves whether they wish to buy it now with whatever engines and options on offer or wait for however long to buy whatever will come out at some point in time, assuming it fits their needs and budget.

The only rumour worth taking note of in the short term, is whether there will be a 2.0Q in the first half of next year, as likely to affect current models residuals far more than more powerful and expensive versions.

Personally, I can't wait till October let alone some date next year or possibly 2008/9.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Personally, I can't wait till October let alone some date next year or possibly 2008/9.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm with you ... roll on October (or maybe later September?) ... who enjoys the summer anyway ...


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Martin914 said:


> jwball wrote:-
> 
> >> But joined the forum this year and have made 14 posts??
> The majority of which have been in this thread. <<
> ...


My goofy response was based on what you said about getting information from a dealer. However I don't think you did yourself any favours by taking the mickey out of someone for putting a deposit down on a car.
At the end of the day, I could second guess that Audi will recycle an engine for use in other models across the range. (R32, V6 TT, A3 V6).


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I can't wait till October let alone some date next year or possibly 2008/9.
> ...


Me in my little old Mk1 TTR!! [smiley=sunny.gif] 8) 

I personally couldn't give a monkeys about when whatever engine is going to be available... I just want to know when the real TTR will be unveiled!! 8)  :lol:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

thejepster said:


> ... I just want to know when the real TTR will be unveiled!! 8)  :lol:


Geneva show in March.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

ezzie said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just want to know when the real TTR will be unveiled!! 8)  :lol:
> ...


Now you're talking... See isn't life much better when stripped of all complexities such as engine specs! :roll: [smiley=cheers.gif] 

Now will that come with the 2.0T non-quattro 200bhp or the new 3.6l Turbo nutter version I heard the milkman telling the postman about yesterday? :roll: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

[smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Whos simon and what deposit - have i missed something?
> ...


It's not actually me - I don't (currently) have a deposit down on a Mk II, so it must be another Simon!

Simon.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It's SBJ Simon not TDK Simon

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

One point re Quattro - FWD was only available on UK TTs from when the 150 came out followed by the 190 Coupe.

For the first 5 years or so, if you wanted a TT in the UK, it came with Quattro, which wasn't the case in the rest of Europe where 2wd versions were available for a long time in 180.

So, I suspect the bulk of the TT owning public aren't really bothered about Quattro - what % of A4s / A3s or even A6s are sold with Quattro ?

Personally, having had it, if the choice were available on the 2.0T I'd go for a Quattro version.

I suspect that I am one of a few who is bothered though, and there will be plenty of people keen to get a TT in whatever flavour, and for whom the Â£1500 extra for Quattro either wouldn't be an option for budget reasons or because they're not bothered about having it - so I can't see the availability of a Q model impacting the values on a 2.0T 2wd too much. Also, if the 2.0Q is similarly powered - it'll be slower due to weight and transmission losses.

I've not driven one, but the Golf GTI Mk5 gets rave reviews for its handling - to the extent that a number of the R32 reviews have said why bother with the R32 and pay the extra money over the GTI. And the TT 2wd should handle as well if not better than the Golf.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

> One point re Quattro - FWD was only available on UK TTs from when the 150 came out followed by the 190 Coupe.


Think you may be wrong on this, 180bhp fwd were on sale from Audi in the UK for around 21k. (16" wheels no Xenons etc)

The Quatrro 180bhp version was around 24K.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

>> And the TT 2wd should handle as well if not better than the Golf. <<

I do surprise people with mine, I can tell you. Especially now with the remap. Only 1.28 tonne (empty) and 0-62 in about six secs. I've also done 140mph in it, and was still pulling strong.

Also, it's cabin is v quiet (no transmission underneath), and the boot space is the biggest in any TT (smaller fuel tank underneath, and no rear transmission bulk).

Audi only introduced the 2WD TT180 coupe in the UK in 2004/2005. I got mine, fully spec-ed (full leather; Bose, 6-CD; 18in 9-spoke RS4 alloys; custom paint; cup-holders; Xenons etc. ) all for 22,500 cash paid, VAT included. OTR including 1st year tax etc. (I did haggle, though!)


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> .. - so I can't see the availability of a Q model impacting the values on a 2.0T 2wd too much. Also, if the 2.0Q is similarly powered - it'll be slower due to weight and transmission losses.
> 
> I've not driven one, but the Golf GTI Mk5 gets rave reviews for its handling - to the extent that a number of the R32 reviews have said why bother with the R32 and pay the extra money over the GTI. And the TT 2wd should handle as well if not better than the Golf.


You make a fair point. However, though everyone seems to be raving about the 2.0fwd some reviews, including Clarkson's, noted that there was lack of front-end grip. Something which ought not be an issue with the Q version.

As to residuals and potential effect on launch models. I suppose the main argument is that on the whole the 2.0Q represents the ideal compromise benefittng from 4wd, relative lightness, comprable turn of speed and economy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Martin914 said:


> >> And the TT 2wd should handle as well if not better than the Golf. <<
> 
> I do surprise people with mine, I can tell you. Especially now with the remap. Only 1.28 tonne (empty) and 0-62 in about six secs. I've also done 140mph in it, and was still pulling strong.
> 
> ...


But thats not handling. The handling on the MKIV golf was shocking. The reviews are all saying how much better the MKV is than the MKIV. Im sure the FWD TT MKII will handle better than the golf, however i cant agree with you that the handling on the TT is good regardless of 2 or 4WD.

New TT does not use a golf chasis.

Remap doesnt help the handling. Would seem you chaps are talking about different things.

Looks like you got the car for trade price as a FWD was 21k, Â£1800 for 18s Â£750 for the xenons, Â£450 Bose, cup holder Â£60 paint Â£1500

did you get headlight washers too?

That means you got more than 15% must be a record if it came from an Audi dealer or did you use a broker? or is it an import?. Dont let the others know they will be blaming you for the drop in 2nd hand prices

:wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ezzie said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > As to residuals and potential effect on launch models. I suppose the main argument is that on the whole the 2.0Q represents the ideal compromise benefittng from 4wd, relative lightness, comprable turn of speed and economy.


I absolutely agree. But I can't buy one today, and was told by the Product Manager that there wouldn't be a 2.0TQ until mid-08.

I'd be interested to see where Simon saw it in writing - I'm not doubting his word, but I'd like to read it for myself.


----------



## Martin914 (Apr 12, 2006)

Toshiba:-

>> did you get headlight washers too? <<

Yep. Gotta have those little aliens! ;-)

>> did you use a broker? or is it an import? <<

Local dealer. I told the sales chap: If you do that price, I buy it today for cash. Otherwise I walk away. And I meant it.

The rep then went straight into a room with the big boss, and about a minute later came out smiling to shake my hand . :-0)

p.s. I'd never get such a deal with the Mk II FWD, I bet. I'd be spending thousands more.

As for handling, I've yet to take it on a track. I do expect typical Audi understeer though. However, if I stay within the limits of traction, then it's very snappy indeed around corners, as it's quite light. And I am only 60kgs too.


----------

